# Scottish Meet - April 27th 2003



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Following the successful first meeting of the Scottish contingent, who is up for a second outing? To give maximum opportunity for everyone interested to attend, which of the above months suit? I am cognisant of the fact that there are ski holidays, children (rktek!) and all sorts of other influences on the date, so wanted to get this organised earlier rather than later.

Foz, hope I am not treading on your toes here...maybe we could have it opposite your house in Aberdeen to ensure you can make it.... Â ;D ;D ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

How about an April meet - weather ??should?? be improving by then.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm up for it anytime.... [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> How about an April meet - weather ??should?? be improving by then.


April is pretty much when I was thinking - but being bereft (phew) of children, I don't know when the school holidays fall....


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

> Foz, hope I am not treading on your toes here...maybe we could have it opposite your house in Aberdeen to ensure you can make it....


 ;D [smiley=oops.gif]

yes sorry again i know there were a few wanting a shot of my car :-/ i would be up for a meet and again time aint al that important, as long as it's in the pm 

i dont really have any preference, could possibly tie a meet up with an event, Crail 1/4 mile for example or a knockhill track day?

what are peoples feelings about that, or just another hoon about ;D 

foz


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi Brett,
Any month will do for me, preferably a Sunday. Sooner the better though [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Did hear that WAK was trying to persuade Louise to canvass support for a meet in my wheel arches :-[Cheeky boy [smiley=jester.gif]

Jackie x


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Anytime for me


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Hi Brett,
> Any month will do for me, preferably a Sunday. Sooner the better though [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Did hear that WAK was trying to persuade Louise to canvass support for a meet in my wheel arches :-[Cheeky boy Â [smiley=jester.gif]
> ...


Aye - Wak needs a good whacking by the sound of it! I think most people would concur, that Sunday is the better day to have the meet. Let's pencil April until/unless someone has any other thoughts!


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

I am up for this one anytime exept the first week in March as I am off on another snowboarding holiday.....I am spoilt. ;D ;D


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Count me in whenever... i'll give my brother a lift down and if he's lucky - a shot of the car... but my birthday present better be good! (just incase he's reading)...

Chris passed on his TT grin to a dealer the other week... i laid a reeth out in the north sea when i was offshore. RIP T636 GNM :'( :'(


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Ok then I'll make first suggestion at at date then....

Weekend after Easter is the 26/27th of April. How about Sunday the 27th of April for everyone? Venue? Stirling again? Perth? Dundee? Let me know what you think.

Andy - for your brother's birthday, get your cousin to video you hooning in the TT and displaying your TT grin. Then give it to him as a reminder.....

Sorry Chris.... :-X


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

it's my b-day in feb... grand ol age of 22. i feel old!!!!!!

But i think i'll be going to crail soon - so i think i'll give him a pic of me mid-hoon framed to give to his wife for Valentines...!

I'm pretty sure that day will be fine for me... i'm sure there will be a few venues thrown about... any other castles we could go to where the roads nearby are good.. could be a scottish meet theme - castle pics

just a thought!!...


----------



## rktec (May 14, 2002)

*sigh* :

you guys . . .

. . . I suddenly feel that I am doing my bit for the environment (whaddya mean it cos I can't afford it! ;D) - and to be honest I am coping well . . . but I'll reserve final judgement until I see what the dealer sells my baby (no, not the pending one :-/ ) on for?

Would be be up for it anytime (Crail sounds good - is that near St.A? - roads toward Edinburgh from there are prety good  ). . . errrrr Ginge, I'll be merrily crossing your palm with prezzies . . . now you wouldn't make a man beg for a pillion ride wold you :-[ :'(

P.S.
Im getting what they call a 'bus-pass'  soon - untill the Company A2 arrives - mmmmmm the thought - 1.4 normally aspirated brrrum, brrrum ;D and room in the back for all


----------



## Mike_J. (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi Guys and girls, first time on the site for Aud and myself. ;D Anytime would suit.

Hopefully the weather will be good enough to have the roof down 8)

Mike/Aud (225 TTR - slightly modded)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Hi Guys and girls, first time on the site for Aud and myself. Â ;D Â Anytime would suit.
> 
> Hopefully the weather will be good enough to have the roof down Â 8)
> 
> Mike/Aud (225 TTR - slightly modded)


Welcome! Tell us about your car and where you stay. At the last meet we had people travel from Glasgow, Edinburgh, Aberdeen, Falkirk, St Andrews, Dundee, Burntisland etc so Stirling was reasonably central for most. Look forward to meeting you and Aud!


----------



## Mike_J. (Jan 14, 2003)

BreTT,

Apologies for the confusion, both Aud & myself attended the first meet at Stirling. ;D ;D ;D

The car is a silver 225TTR with a factory fitted hard top, reg T-AUD, the car has been chipped ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D, DV and cruise control fitted.

The car can be spotted around Aberdeenshire

Hope to see you all soon.  

PS excellent turn out first time round


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

AndyTT, I was just thinking we should try another castle.
Perhaps make castles the venues for future meets, see how many we can collect
Ill do my best to be there.
Perhaps all the roadstes can come out to play this time too- Mike_J was the only one @ Stirling (AND he had his hat on)
MSC


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

How about Loch Ness & Castle Urquhart? Or Castle Thingy ( Brett Previous sig - the Campbell Castle). I know it maybe a bit too far - but if we all started from a more central Scotland point it would make a good day out. Also by April the days will be longer and hopefully the weather kinder for driving in.
Or - how about Pitlochry heading up past Dalwhinnie to the 'gorms? ( you can never guess that driving the miles does not bother me too much)
Yet another OR - doing a bit of the whisky trail - now thats what I call music ;D (used to be my home territory)


----------



## neuromancer (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm up for another meet in April. Any weekend date would be fine. The borders have some great roads, particularly around Duns where we could visit the Jim Clark museum if it was of any interest . Might be a bit far for the Aberdeen contingent?


----------



## doug (May 9, 2002)

Looking forward to the April ClanTT Gathering.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Doug,

Thats a well decorated hun hound 

Dave


----------



## doug (May 9, 2002)

Dave,

Lucy is indeed a Hun hound ( German Short-Haired Pointer ) As you can see, this years choice of collar has a retro-look i.e. her Nazi inspired fashion accessory : She adorns this only when chauffeured in the tt!  Well she's into her 13th year and is to have her offside rear cruciate repaired this Thursday :'(

Fingers/paws crossed.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Slightly off topic - but - good luck to the bitch.

;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Why stop at castles? Linlithgow Palace? Falkland Palace?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok ok - spot the clever one in the group.......anyway.....that date in April suits me sir, just seems ages away.


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

I suppose thats cos some people need to fill out away day request forms in triplicate and get them signed off by the trouble n strife. or at least they used to eh Chris!


----------



## rktec (May 14, 2002)

Im sorry - was this the 'have-a-go-at-Chris' thread that I have linked to by mistake . . . GITFACE Â 

Anytime boyo - Ive specified the 1.4 Petrol Â A2 SE and not Diesel, so I'll give you a run for your money lol Â ;D

Borders would be fantastic, plenty of twisties!

Same with the road down the coast from St.A's to Edinburgh (could take in Crail too?)

I suppose it will all depend on the weather, I believe it has been 'dingin on thick' in Aberdeen recently Â 

P.S.
Jackie, have you recently added 'Photoshop-*ing*' to Daves repertoire - cos Im not so sure that you should even attempt the 'twisties' with your new improve lowered suspension Â


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Despite the have a go at chris thread.... it must be a really loving - trusting brother who would let his elder brother drive his prized Denim BlueTT round the twisties.... dont you think?....

I'll give u yer TT grin back for a wee while. ;D ;D ;D

and shit myself in the passenger seat....!! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## rktec (May 14, 2002)

Hey c'mon dude - you know what practice makes . . . . :

. . . an ever bigger addict

[smiley=devil.gif]

[smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Posted by: rktec Jan 30th, 2003, 2:13pm 


> Jackie, have you recently added 'Photoshop-ing' to Daves repertoire - cos Im not so sure that you should even attempt the 'twisties' with your new improve lowered suspension


Hi Rktec
PhotoshoppING, or modifications by "Adobe Motorsports" most definately been added to Hubby's growing list of "ING" attributes ;D 
Though I'm sure I heard him add an odd prefix to the "ING" word recently, I'd invited him to wash the car - his response, "I'm not ****ING washING the car, it's too ****ING cold" - Mildly confused, is this ****ING an often used expression in the world of TT's? Would be grateful for some clarification ??? ???

Now having him sort out some spacerING, lowerING (for real) ExhaustING and brakING (big "reds") 
So, yes his repertoire is definately growing ;D...sad that he complains about spendING. After all, it is for me ;D

So when is Rktec jnr. due? Let us all know 

BTW I /we cannot take credit for the "digital trickery" - Carried out by Sammers, another forum member.

Jackie x

For AndyTT - did you get IM Dave sent re. coil packs? and did it help?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

What kind of chat room do you take this for - no talk of our meet in April! I suggest we fix 27th of April and work on a venue. If rktek is stuck, I guess he can come along in a fiesta - but make sure you are at the back of the convoy! ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Date is fine -

North, South, East or West? Central of course has been done.

;D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> What kind of chat room do you take this for


 [smiley=policeman.gif] Guilty [smiley=policeman.gif]

[smiley=stop.gif] - Frippery fettered, typing finger restrained



> If rktek is stuck, I guess he can come along in a fiesta - but make sure you are at the back of the convoy!


 : : :

Ok, back on topic North, South, East or West? Well, I really do not mind. Simply looking forward to an enjoyable day out [smiley=thumbsup.gif], good company [smiley=cheers.gif], a bit of a natter [smiley=gossip.gif], decent weather [smiley=sunny.gif] ....and a laugh [smiley=jester.gif]

See you all in April 

Jackie x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

That was alot of help - thnx hehehe

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rktec (May 14, 2002)

Steady on Brett - the Fiesta is an extremely ugly little car Â  . . . not a chance of taking that in a convoy - mind u it would be like going out on the town with an ugly mate to make u look better (I didn't say that I had done it Â : ) lol.

Im gonna invite Andy down to Edinburgh that weekend and hide in his boot b4 he goes to the meet Â  thank God he doesn't have Quatro!

Anyway, - I reckon that a more Southern location would be best, what with all that fluffy white stuff flying about the North and creating mayhem Â :-/ Â would you lot prefer east or west ? (Loch Lomond?)

P.S. (Dr.Jackie and alter ego Mr.Dave ;D )
Wife (Sue) and I are due to receive our little parcel from the Stork on the 10th March . . . can't wait! Â 

Now - Im off to the Glasgow Pram Centre . . . did you know they have over 400 varieties on display!

Ok, I'll get me coat . . . TAXI !!!!

;D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Posted by: rktec Today at 12:31pm 


> Anyway, - I reckon that a more Southern location would be best, what with all that fluffy white stuff flying about the North and creating mayhem would you lot prefer east or west ? (Loch Lomond?)


Fluffy stuff in April  I hope not! Anyway, in the Fiesta I think you would do better than in a TT ;D

Loch Lomond sounds good to me [smiley=thumbsup.gif] how about everyone else [smiley=argue.gif]

Posted by: sa|nTT Today at 12:30pm 


> That was alot of help - thnx hehehe


Sorry, North, South, East or West.....Just a little "geographically challenged" - was never any good at the Blue questions in Trivial Pursuit ;D

Jackie x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

How about south - and a wee run along the Solway Firth? We could wave across the water to our English neighbours.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Loch Lomond sounds good to me how about everyone else





> How about south - and a wee run along the Solway Firth? We could wave across the water to our English neighbours.


 [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]

Jackie x ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Well I was bragging to someone the other day that my car hadn't been within 100 miles of the border and I was hoping to keep it that way....  My vote is Loch Lomond. Is that too far for the Aberdeen folk?


----------



## doug (May 9, 2002)

Loch Lomond sounds fine to me. Some of us could gather/mass, have a pit stop etc at the Riverside House Restaurant, Stirling. Might even offer us the Boardroom again. Thereafter the A811 for the Loch?
In any case, whatever is finally decided we'll be happy to attend.

Wee bit off topic but l'd like to let you know that Lucy is doing just fine after her surgical procedure ( TPLO ) wait for it, Tibial Plateau Levelling Osteotomy, for cruciate ligament rupture! 

Donny, if any of your two doggy woggy's require a cruciate to be fixed l recommend The East Neuk Veterinary Clinic, St Monans. Quite a number of dogs from the Borders and Englandshire are referred here, they specialise in orthopedics.


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=cheers.gif]

Hi Doug
Don't usually see you or Lucy this far South !!! glad the op went 
ok
John


----------



## doug (May 9, 2002)

Thanks John,

Re-your April vacation. I reckon you'll be about 3hrs south of us. We're hoping to pop down on the 9th i.e. Wed [smiley=gossip.gif] Will confirm asap. How about extending your holiday and join the Scottish TT Clan Gathering on the 27th!! 

Looking forward to seeing Joan and Bramble.

ttfn


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

Nice idea Doug but we couldn't go to a TT meet in a FORD !!!!


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Doug what is that on the dogs collar Â :-/


----------



## doug (May 9, 2002)

John,

" nice idea Doug but we couldn't go to a tt meet in a FORD"

Perhaps not, but you could have the round of drinks waiting for us ALL at the end of the day ???


----------



## doug (May 9, 2002)

foz01,

As Lucy is a first 1st class dog she therefore requires a First Class award. She is a German Pointer! 8)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Ok guys - time to start thinking about what we would like to do for the next event. If we are going down the castle route, I would like to try draw up a short list of which we would like to visit and get onto the owners to see whether we can organise a meeting/photo opp.

So, assuming it is a castle/palace theme, give me your nominations. Linlithgow, Falkland, Aberdour, Loch Awe, Edinburgh, etc etc etc.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hey Doug...is your dog a neonazi?


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

> ;D Pitreavie Castle ;D


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

The Esplanade in Edinburgh Castle would be a good one but we had better leave that one for the potential of a TT International Meet. ;D


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Blair Castle(dont think its open to joe public till the end of March or the Athol Palace although a hotel might be ok but havent been there for years and also Queens view for stop offs or Rannoch Moor


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Blair Castle(dont think its open to joe public till the end of March or the Athol Palace although a hotel might be ok but havent been there for years and also Queens view for stop offs or Rannoch Moor


Blair Castle - good call. Very scenic too! Any more for any more?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Brett - Could you update the title of this thread to show the date - I've updated the calendar - thanks.

Louise


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

not a clue where blair castle is (blair??!) but i'll be up for any journey don't u worry about that!


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Â ;D Pitlochry Area.. Blair Athol to be more precise ;D

Andy you could come down and stay the night at the Athol Palace Hotel Â£80 B&B ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Brett - Could you update the title of this thread to show the date - I've updated the calendar - thanks.
> 
> Louise


Hi Louise - I did try the modify button but it won't let me. It may be because I had to get my password reset inbetween posting and then trying to modify, I don't know. :-(


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I vote for Blair - even if it is shut - there are still stunning views etc around Loch Tummel area.......blah...blah.


----------



## doug (May 9, 2002)

How about meeting at the House of Bruar, excellent parking and restaurant ( google ) which is near the picturesque Falls of Bruar and not too far from Blair Castle. Just a thought. 
Ideal comfort stop for those travelling from afar! 

P.S. Lucy's reply to Vlastin....WOOF :-X


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> How about meeting at the House of Bruar, excellent parking and restaurant ( google ) which is near the picturesque Falls of Bruar and not too far from Blair Castle. Just a thought.
> Ideal comfort stop for those travelling from afar!
> 
> P.S. Lucy's reply to Vlastin....WOOF Â :-X


Not a bad call! Anyone object otherwise this is going to be the nominated venue i.e. House of Bruar, near Blair Atholl.

And Doug, surely that should be VOOF! ??


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

If we start at the House of Bruar I'll have to lock the missis in the car or she will complain the boot isnt big enough after a 'quick look in the shop' ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> If we start at the House of Bruar I'll have to lock the missis in the car or she will complain the boot isnt big enough after a 'quick look in the shop' ;D


Double edged sword right enough. At least it has a pretty large car park. I'll get onto the task of writing a letter to the castle people and see what they say.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Evening BreTT - everything sounds good to me.......


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

bump :

How about Aberdeen, or knockhill, or crail ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Guys - you know whats crap - we are having great weather ATM - I had a great run down to Kelso today.........and hopefully weather will be fine for weekend in Aviemore........but I bet it'll piss down come the April meet.... :-[


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Guys - you know whats crap - we are having great weather ATM - I had a great run down to Kelso today.........and hopefully weather will be fine for weekend in Aviemore........but I bet it'll piss down come the April meet.... :-[


Crail is another great call - just nowhere really to park, especially come April. As for the weather, set to stay fair for the next few days so I hope to get out and get some photos. Was at the bridges today, haar was in which made some of the photos quite interesting. They will be making an appearance at some point soon....

Roll on April! ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Perfect day.........could have done a comparison shot......as I am off work atm for a couple of weeks.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Perfect day.........could have done a comparison shot......as I am off work atm for a couple of weeks.


You have IM...


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

If we get a good day for it, a stop and a BBQ could be on teh cards? i'm sure everyone won't object to taking a bar-be-quick thing and we can always stop and pick up some frzen shtuff from a supermarket somewhere?

Just an idea 

;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Sounds a good idea to me. Anyone know which day spring is scheduled for in Scotland this year? I heard that summer falls on the 14th of June...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I think we had spring - have pics to prove it too - up north this weekend was fantastic.

http://www.saintt.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk

^ excuse layout - those were just chucked up


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I think we had spring - have pics to prove it too - up north this weekend was fantastic.
> 
> http://www.saintt.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk
> 
> ^ excuse layout - those were just chucked up


Rainbow pic - fantastic. sig pic now!


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi,

Just in case anyone up in Scotland is interested...

A few of us from Audi-Sport.net are meeting up this Saturday at the *Dundee West Travel-Inn @ 9:15am* for a day of driving on some of the most fanastic roads in the country.

We'll be going out for a curry and a few beers in the evening too.

PM me if you would like to join in.

Best Regards

Alan
PS: If I mentioned that an RS6 is likely to be there, would you be interested then? ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Hi,
> 
> Just in case anyone up in Scotland is interested...
> 
> ...


This deserves a event posting of it's own...look out for it shortly....


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

How about asking ForgeMotorsports to the April meeting. They may be come along if there was enough interest in the revo technic chip upgrade.


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Folks,
I have asked Forge Motorsports if they would come to our April meeting and they have said that if they recieve 2 confirmed Revo Technics Upgrade purchases they will come. They will also install the trial software for as many people that would want it.

Who would be interested in this?
Rob


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi Rob,

Good move, certainly add a little extra to the meet 

I'm certainly interested, but no way will I commit to purchase before trying - not sure if Revo have carried this out on a 180 before ???
Dave has e-mailed Forge for info but as yet no response.

Look forward to meeting you in April 

Jackie x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Folks,
> I have asked Forge Motorsports if they would come to our April meeting and they have said that if they recieve 2 confirmed Revo Technics Upgrade purchases they will come. Â They will also install the trial software for as many people that would want it. Â
> 
> Who would be interested in this?
> Rob


Rob,

Sounds great - but as JackiesTT has said, I wouldn't commit prior to having tried it out. Anyone else out there that is happy to commit to buying so that the rest of us can give it a trial??? ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats easy try mine over Easter ;D


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

I am definitely going to have the Revo upgrade, but only if we can get one more confirmed installation.

I started a thread on the main forum to get reviews from the members who have already had the upgrade.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1047319735

They also mention looking at the Breakonsfield meeting where there are more reviews.

Come on guys, we only need one confirmed installation.

Rob


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

UNLESS YOU GUYS ARE DESPERATE THEN REVO MIGHT HAVE A SCOTTISH OUTLET SOON


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

How soon foz? I asked Forge about this just after the Revo upgrade came out and they were looking into it. What info do you have on the subject?
Rob


----------



## original_tt (Mar 11, 2003)

i'm interested also,not sure if i can make ith though.


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Bump

oh and scottish peeps i am selling all my mods ;D

foz


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

> Folks,
> I have asked Forge Motorsports if they would come to our April meeting and they have said that if they recieve 2 confirmed Revo Technics Upgrade purchases they will come. Â They will also install the trial software for as many people that would want it. Â
> 
> Who would be interested in this?
> Rob


Sorry for further hi-jacking this thread but....

REVO has said much the same thing but didnt say how many would need upgraded before the would come up to a meet.


----------



## original_tt (Mar 11, 2003)

Could someone update this when we have a definite time/place decided (or am i just looking in the wrong place?) - i'll almost certainly be at the Scooby club track day (well morning) at Knockhill on the 24th May if anyone wants to turn up and day hello or join in (for details/info see http://www.sidc.co.uk/trackdays.htm


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi All

I hope you have some cracking weather for the forth- coming meet unfortunatly I will be absent due to work commitments  ( bollox) so enjoy as Im sure you will. ;D
Will have to have a beer meet with local members when I get back from gippo land 

Donny


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Great Day today - I'm off for mini TT meet - me myself and I - might see if I can get to Campbeltown and back for 10pm


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

should make that no probs all depends how long you stay there ;D oh and how slow you drive ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Ok guys and gals, time to get organised for the next get together....

Unless there have been any alternate thoughts, the plan is to meet at House of Bruar near Blair Atholl around midday or so. I am not that familiar with the area, but have been told that there are some nice drives out that way. I am open to suggestions....

The format last time was a get together, coffee & chat, then a cruise around the Trossachs followed by a bite to eat on the way back. Was that ok or has anyone else got any alternate suggestions?

It's rapidly approaching so answers on a postcard....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Sounds good - I am sure a drive up past Loch Rannoch etc or even up to like of Kingussie/Newtonmore & Aviemore. I dunno how many miles peeps would want to cover - but weather being nice etc and lighter days a longer run is feasible


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

The A9 is a terrible road. My suggestion would be to meet at House of Bruar then get off the A9 as soon as possible. A good run would be, get off the A9 just south of Newtonmore, head to Fort William on the A86, then onto the A82, through Glencoe. There is a small hotel about 10 miles south of Glencoe that does a great steak pie and chips. I think the hotel is called the Bridge of Orchy Hotel. Plenty parking space as well. Then onto Crianlarich, at which point the east and west people can go their separate ways.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> The A9 is a terrible road. Â My suggestion would be to meet at House of Bruar then get off the A9 as soon as possible. Â A good run would be, get off the A9 just south of Newtonmore, head to Fort William on the A86, then onto the A82, through Glencoe. Â There is a small hotel about 10 miles south of Glencoe that does a great steak pie and chips. I think the hotel is called the Bridge of Orchy Hotel. Â Plenty parking space as well. Â Then onto Crianlarich, at which point the east and west people can go their separate ways.


Sounds good to me - what we going to do with the folk that want to go north? Quite a few Aberdonians coming on down....


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

From Crianlarich anyone going East will get to Perth, from there (and the Aberdonians can correct me) Aberdeen is about 1.5 hours away, Edinburgh is 3/4 hour. Maybe those from Aberdeen can come up with a more suitable route. How about a trip round Royal Deeside, Braemar, Ballater, Banchory then Stonehaven e.t.c.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Crianlarich to Killin - take the North Loch Tay road heads towards Aberfeldy etc or go a bit further south on the A82 then at Lochearnhead take the road to Crieff.
The only prob with the A82 is that it can be just as annoying as the A9 esp on Sundays & esp just after Easter. Trust me - thats where I do most of my 20k + miles for work driving around Callander/Killin/Drymen etc.
It will be a nice leisurely drive I am sure - and the scenery the tops.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> Crianlarich to Killin - take the North Loch Tay road heads towards Aberfeldy etc or go a bit further south on the A82 then at Lochearnhead take the road to Crieff.
> The only prob with the A82 is that it can be just as annoying as the A9 esp on Sundays & esp just after Easter. Trust me - thats where I do most of my 20k + miles for work driving around Callander/Killin/Drymen etc.
> It will be a nice leisurely drive I am sure - and the scenery the tops.


I suppose most roads are going to be busy, especially with Gran and Papa, on a Sunday.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

;D


----------



## original_tt (Mar 11, 2003)

The road from Braemar to Bridge of Cally is a MUST !!! if we are starting at/near Blair Atholl i would advise anyone coming from Aberdeen or further north to use it.In fact i would recommend it as a run going back the way also.
If anyone from Aberdeen/north wants to meet up and go together,stick a message on this thread or e-mail me at [email protected].


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Is anyone that was intending to come to this NOT going to come because it falls on the day that the last old firm game of the season has been scheduled for? You'll appreciate that I didn't know that the game was going to fall that day! Anyone want to rearrange?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Who are the Old (in)Firm??


----------



## rktec (May 14, 2002)

> Is anyone that was intending to come to this NOT going to come because it falls on the day that the last old firm game of the season has been scheduled for? You'll appreciate that I didn't know that the game was going to fall that day! Anyone want to rearrange?


errrrrr - yeah, ME! Â Â ;D

(well that and not having a TT anymore Â ) Â :

Enjoy the day u guys - and if I can sneak away from nappy-changing . . . I'll tag along as Andy's passenger - Especially if he still has the Porsche - whaddyasay Ginge? Â


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Is this meet still going ahead guys and gals? :-/


----------



## original_tt (Mar 11, 2003)

I Echo the last post - is this still on and can i get meeting time and place confirmed please!!
I definitely won't be watching the [email protected]@tball.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi All,

Definately will not be watching the football...and definately (and sadly ) will not be able to attend this weekends meet; grrr.. 28 school reports by Monday 

If it's on , have a good day. If it's postponed then I will look forward to the next date 

rktec, congratulations on the new addition! [smiley=baby.gif] 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Jackie x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

As far as I am concerned it is going ahead!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What is ? 

Ooop wrong thread...... ;D


----------



## rktec (May 14, 2002)

/hijack

Cheers Jackie, ;D

let the sleepless nights begin - no actually she, (Emily) is a wee angel - and getting more gorgeous day by day, and the grins and gurgles I was getting this morning were great (although Mum says that she was just filling her nappy : )

/hijack

Uncle Andy, whats the plan . . . still the Porche then


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

I will find out tonght if i have band practice on Sunday as our bass player went and fucked off two weeks before a gig!. so we're breaking in a new one (oooh er). If i can get out of it i will be there. With porsche or fixed TT.!

bill was Â£1200 to fix the bumper luckily sometwat hit me and he's paying for that plus Â£310 a day for a porsche 911 Targa 
sweeeeeeeeet.!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

oooooooooooooo - whats the guys insurance company?


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Norwich Union /spit

they never had any Adui approved garages on the books, so it went to specialist cars up here. as it's my chioce they need to get an engineer from NU approved place to check the work and agree. it's taken them over a WEEK to get this guy sorted i think he'll be there today, and then the car gets fixed.

NU wanted to give me a ford fusion, after some arguing they wudn't back down so i got www.helphire.co.uk involved. 

24hrs later i had a 320bhp mean machine under me bum.!

can't wait to get my TT back though!!!!!!

i do admit, passing a boxter in this baby then the driver looks at you and double takes... hehe soooo worth it!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Can we have a "show of hands" as to who is planning to attend this? I don't really want to hoon alone on Sunday.... :'(


----------



## neuromancer (Oct 30, 2002)

BreTT

I hope to be there. May not be able to stay for full trip, but should make it to the initial meet.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Neu - if you are heading up on Sunday then we could form a very small convoy. It would be the first time we would head in the same direction instead of passing at the Larbert Viaduct


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Neu - if you are heading up on Sunday then we could form a very small convoy. It would be the first time we would head in the same direction instead of passing at the Larbert Viaduct


Can anyone join this convoy? Where and what time?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I know Neu only lives a few miles from me - I am sure we could all meet up @ Stirling Granada services or something and head on up the A9


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there, travelling from Edinburgh.


----------



## DavyS (Jan 18, 2003)

Guys would love to have joined in but I'm involved in the XR2 challenge and there is a round at Knockhill on Sunday. However, If you are meeting at Striling/Granada services on Sunday as a point of contact I live in Stirling and would like to take a trip up and at least meet (a quick hello) you guys briefly with a view of putting names to faces. Please let me know time/place and I'll let you know if I can make it even if it's only for 5 minutes.. Don't want to delay the fun !!! Cheers Davy


----------



## Mike_J. (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi All,

Both Aud & myself will not be able to attend this weekends meet :'( :'(. Hope the meet goes well and the drive, weather is brilliant 8) 8). See you soon

Mike & Aud

PS-The top hat has been put away for the summer 8) 8) 8) & have been enjoying the recent good weather.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wish all you lucky blighters a great run, I would join you but am up in the North of Lancs for a couple of Club Audi days. Hope the weather stays good , and throw that lid away Mike ! John


----------



## neuromancer (Oct 30, 2002)

> I know Neu only lives a few miles from me - I am sure we could all meet up @ Stirling Granada services or something and head on up the A9


sa|nTT

Sounds good to me - what time do we need to meet? About 11:00?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> sa|nTT
> 
> Sounds good to me - what time do we need to meet? About 11:00?


Sounds good to me too - I'll meet you at Granada services. Any other takers?


----------



## Mike_J. (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi John,

Living in Aberdeenshire were it gets a little wee cold  occasionally, you need a bonnet to keep your heed warm. I've thrown it away for at least 6 months. 8) : 8) 

Cheers Mike & Aud

PS have a great weekend.


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

I am having a great weekend. Had to cancel my trip to Star Performance on Sat , and now I have to cancel for the meet also. Sorry folks, won't be able to make it this time...again.   Have a good trip and i hope to meet up soon.
Rob


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

AndyTT you still planning to come down fae Aberdeen? If it is only going to be me, sa|nt and neuromancer, maybe we should consider meeting somewhere further south given that we all live this way.

Doug? V1 MSC? OriginalTT? Are you coming? Meet between midday at 12:30 at House of Bruar if we are sticking to the original plan?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrmmmm........looks like numbers are dwindling fast....... :-/

BreTT if numbers are short I'm happy for a more central meet.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Hrmmmm........looks like numbers are dwindling fast....... :-/
> 
> BreTT if numbers are short I'm happy for a more central meet.


Ok - sensible thing is to give it a cut off time. If by 20:00 tomorrow (Saturday evening) we have no more replies, then lets go for a more central meet. Look for a decision after 20:00 tomorrow night.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Agreed - 8pm give enough time to get down to pub in case of emergencies


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Got a message from Doug - unfortunately they can't make tomorrow. So unless AndyTT says any different, looks like a central belt meet tomorrow. Typically the sun is shining today, and tomorrow we have a downpour predicted!


----------



## original_tt (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm still interested guys - but if i'm the only one from Aberdeen coming down,i'll pass and i'll see you next time.If you still want to go to Blair Atholl someone text me the meeting time on 0775 287 0983 as i won't be on my e-mail again till next week.
Cheers!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Ok looks like a rethink is in order. I'll text OriginalTT to let him know, but I suggest a more local meet is on the cards. Where do you suggest saint?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

How many do we have?

Neu, You, Me & Davy S (Only briefly)


----------



## DavyS (Jan 18, 2003)

If you lot want to meet a little earlier (10ish) then I'm all for that. Â Should be finished at Knockhill maybe about 5 - 5.30pm depending on the weather, so I could meet up with you again later if you're all still around. Â Will you let me know one way or the other what the plan is and I'll try and fit in around you as best as possible. Is it still 11am at Stirling/granda or have things changed ?
Hopefully see you guys tomorrow !! Davy


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> How many do we have?
> 
> Neu, You, Me & Davy S (Only briefly)


What about meeting at Knockhill at 17:30 and trying to keep up with Davy S? Lighter evenings and all that? Otherwise, we need to firm things up pretty sharpish...


----------



## DavyS (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm easy guys. Do you want me to E-Mail you a contact number and you can give me a call when things are sorted out it's a pity that we did't confirm numbers earlier as I may have been able to get you all tickets for the meeting if I'd have known that you weren't travelling up to Blair Atholl. Heading to bed around 1230 hours if we can get something arranged ? ???


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Davy - have msg'd BreTT - sounds like a good call - it will give me time to recover from this potential hangover ;D 8)


----------



## DavyS (Jan 18, 2003)

Me two, drank and compaters didn't mix !!!!

Brett has my mobile number for contact and will be up and about from 10am Sun. Catch you tommorrow and have another drink for me !!!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Wish I was up North..


----------



## DavyS (Jan 18, 2003)

Whys that 55JWB ?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Clearer air, better scenery for a start...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Gents,

Meet at 17:00-17:30 at Knockhill tomorrow - we'll go from there. Looking forward to it!

Brett


----------



## DavyS (Jan 18, 2003)

No prob's I'll be there. See you later today !!


----------



## DavyS (Jan 18, 2003)

BreTT and SaInTT - thanks again for this afternoon. I appreciated the fact that you both took the time to meet up. Hope you got home alright BreTT and saInTT hope you kept up !!! See you both again soon. cheers Davie.

BreTT could you give me details of the picture e-mail that we spoke about when you have time. Thanks


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

NP DavyS - good to put another face to name etc. 
Keeping up.......ack.........I just did not want to show u guys up......


----------



## DavyS (Jan 18, 2003)

SaInTT - Look forward to seeing where you are going to end up this week in the quest to travel every single road in scotlandto prevent boredom !!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

If you are ever bored DS - gimme a shout - we can show those southerners how to mini-hoon ;D a la Falkirk/Stirling in the stylee....


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Pleasure to meet you Davy and good to see you again sa|nTT. Davy, will IM you with details of how to post stuff. Pictures to follow shortly. In hindsight, we should have headed up to the Wallace Memorial on the way back into Stirling.

For all those that didn't make it, Davy and I saw a 225 with the full ABT bodykit and twin exhausts on either side. Not to my taste, but the boy driving it seemed happy. Private plate on it was "designed" to read "STOLEN". Made me smile anyway.

Happy to have a mini-hoon anytime I can get away with it, just send me a IM or text....until next time!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Pictures as promised...you can have any colour as long as it is black......

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/hpim0342.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/hpim0344.jpg


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT - we could maybe see what u get upto down Leith Walk .

A wee hoon from Stirling Area through Edinburgh.....see the sites etc through to Glasgow....quick munch.......not bad way to kill couple of hours one evening.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> BreTT - we could maybe see what u get upto down Leith Walk Â .
> 
> A wee hoon from Stirling Area through Edinburgh.....see the sites etc through to Glasgow....quick munch.......not bad way to kill couple of hours one evening.


It's not on Leith Walk...it used to be Coburg Street (I lived off it on Couper Street) but apparently it is now Leith Links......for those of you that haven't a clue what I am talking about, I used to live practically in the "Tolerance Zone" (Red Light District) in Leith and talk today turned to cruising. Naturally, sa|nTT got all excited when I mentioned that we should go for a cruise through Leith.....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I prefer the middle black as it comes in red leather!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

;D

;D

;D

;D

;D

;D


:


----------



## neuromancer (Oct 30, 2002)

BreTT, sa|nTT - sorry I missed the Saturday night change in plans. :'( My silver TT would have spoiled your all-black photo's anyway.


----------



## rktec (May 14, 2002)

> [smiley=pimp2.gif]


Actually next time u should all hang out in my neck o the woods (Commercial Key/Ocean Apartmenmts/the Shore) Â if its the laydeeez of the night your after!!! Â :-X

BreTT - we used to live in Seacot (no - not the tennaments, sorry to be a snob - in a converted Georgian mansion house) Â where said slappers LIVED - but when we moved to The Shore, the Boys in Blue kindly moved them closer to us again! Â 

Still, the bitch/Pimp fighting is hillarious of a Sat eve ca. 3-4am Â : Â ;D

/ on topic
Sorry Andy and I couldn't make it - Andy had a gig & footie to play, and I don't have a TT anymore - was hoping to be a passenger in the ripsnorting 911 :-/

Hope you guys had a good time - maybe see you again next time?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Its ok Neu - we understand you oldies have to be in bed by 7:30 - I am sure there will be other chances to meet up.
Of course your age is one of the reasons why I don't wave to you in the mornings - just in case you think I am a young hood out to nick your pension.... ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> no - not the tennaments, sorry top be a snob - in a converted Georgian mansion house


Whats snobbish about that?? Its converted...... :-/ Now if you had said just a Georgian Mansion - now - we might have been impressed.....


----------



## rktec (May 14, 2002)

[smiley=dude.gif] + [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

;D ;D ;D


----------



## neuromancer (Oct 30, 2002)

> Its ok Neu - we understand you oldies have to be in bed by 7:30 - I am sure there will be other chances to meet up.
> Of course your age is one of the reasons why I don't wave to you in the mornings - just in case you think I am a young hood out to nick your pension.... Â ;D Â


Cheers sa|nTT - I keep playing on the Internet to worktime only! Slippers and hot chocolate for Saturday nights ;D


----------

